# New Pics - June 4, 2006 - Baby Pigeon In Here!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Not a hugely busy day today but just kind of steady with incoming. 
If you are squeamish, then don't enlarge the thumbnails of the baby 
starlings .. their parents had nested in the roll up door of an airplane 
hanger. When the owner of the airplane opened the door today, the 
rollers on one side went right through the nest almost completely 
severing the leg of one of the baby starlings. The airplane owner promptly gave up his plans to go flying today, hot footed it to the animal urgent care, got sent here, and arrived with a badly bleeding and very shocky little starling. After stopping the bleeding, getting them warmed up and giving some fluids, I went ahead and removed the severed part 
of the leg .. it was connected only by a tiny piece of tendon and skin. 
Amazingly, the baby seemed to have felt nothing and started gaping 
to be fed immediately after. Prognosis is guarded but hoping for the 
best. 

http://www.rims.net/2006Jun04 

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Terry,

Sounds horrible, but how amazing that the fellow cancelled his plans for the day to tend to the injured starling. I couldn't get the link to work, I usually don't have any problems w/your links. Could you check it please?? Love to take a peak, otherwise, guess I'll have to do some troubleshooting of my own.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

FP .. what's in the original post works for me .. but here it is again just in case: http://www.rims.net/2006Jun04/ .. maybe your system needs that ending "/".

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow Terry...It looks like you have your hands full. I had a swallow last year. Every time I would put him down he would run after me. They are all so little and needy. Looks like a very busy day to me.

Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

OUCH, the poor thing What a tragic set of circumstances for that nest but there was some luck involved too. That was extremely nice of the plane owner to try to get the babies looked after, after the accident.

Best hopes and wishes for the amputee and the others!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry

.....Poor little thing  , what a tragedy. I am sure he will find comfort in your care and lots to eat, of course!

I'm glad the owner of the plane went to great lengths to get them all to you.

What is the story behind the baby pigeon cutie?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> What is the story behind the baby pigeon cutie?


I don't really know other than a kind young lady found it on the ground and just about done for from the heat yesterday and resulting dehydration. No sign of parents or sibling or even where the nest is/was. Little one is quite active and an eager little eater today.

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I do hope the baby pigeon makes it. It looks so peaceful with its eyes closed. 

I feel sorry for the starling. Too bad it had to lose its leg.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh that poor baby starling I feel so bad for it, what a tough start for it's sweet little life. As for all your patients I hope for the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Love the photo "Three Fledgling Swallows"! We see adult swallows feeding over the wetlands where we walk. Amazing fliers!

That little starling knows the first order of business - must eat to live. Sure hope he continues to thrive! A big, "Way To Go" to the flier who went out of his way to get the injured bird to you. Nice to know there are folks like that!

What beautiful markings on that duck! Do you think that bumblefoot is more prevalent now because the birds are bred so large and spend time on unforgiving footing rather than marsh muck? Sure wish we had the facilities to properly house ducks or geese. They are so magnificent!

Good the know that the baby pigeon recovered after being so dehydrated. These little ones have such amazing spirit it's easy to forget how fragile they really are. Glad they are in your capable hands!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks all,

The little starling with the severed leg didn't make it  but everybody else is hanging in there.

Yes, Terri, ducks bred for meat are intended to be full grown, fat, and ready for butchering at about 8 weeks of age .. when one of these poor youngsters makes it into the pet trade, they are pretty much doomed to a life of difficultly with their legs and feet as they grew too quickly and their skeletal and muscular forms just couldn't handle the weight. All these chubbie-bubbies are doing well so far, so I'm hoping for a happy outcome for them. That particular very lovely brown and white girl is not overly heavy, so I have to believe that she was either kept on an improper substrate or experienced an injury that threw her balance off and that resulted in the bumblefoot.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Terribly sorry to hear that the starling wasn't strong enough to pull through.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oye...


What a handfull...!

So gald you are there...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry the baby starling didn't make it. But I'm very glad the others are doing well.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sorry the baby starling didn't make it, but glad the rest of them are doing well.

Thanks for the information regarding domestic ducks. I knew about a similar problem pigs have. Nature or nurture - I guess both can be a problem.


----------

